# 2017 Maintenance fees?



## Kozman (Oct 13, 2016)

I deeded back my 4br lockout at Greensprings and 2 br lo at Powhatan in 2015. I'm just curious about the 2017 fee increases. If Diamond is true to form I bet I'll feel even better about unloading them.


----------

